# What should I get for lighting on my 55 gallon?



## neongreen (Apr 12, 2004)

How much would it cost? I want four 65 watt fluorescent lights, two of them being Actinic. I also want lunar lights. And probably need a fan too. I will also be getting a glass top for the tank.

How much would all this cost including bulbs and ballast?

Does anyone have a link to complete setups that are for sale?

Thanks.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

you want 4x65w pcs?
you can get jebo 4x55w for bout $80 and bout $20 each lunar light
OR i think coral life makes a 4x65w and 2 lunar light model for like $160+
think about what you're gonna have in the tank first... there's alot more
check out
www.hellolights.com
ebay
and reefcentral.com(check classifieds)
good luck


----------



## neongreen (Apr 12, 2004)

"coral life makes a 4x65w and 2 lunar light model for like $160+"

That sounds like what I want, do they have one that has two actinic. What about which ballast to get?

I know nothing about lighting at all, but I want to get a setup that will allow me to have whatever I want in the tank in the future, I dont want something will hold me back from getting some kind of coral or something.

Like I said, I know nothing about lighting so I need to know the brand name and price of each thing.

I know I need a ballast, four bulbs, and a light thing that can hold four bulbs.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Check out t-5 lighting. The bulbs last 2 years. They are only second to metal halide in comparison.
They are more expensive than pc, But it could save you money if you want to upgrade from pc later down the road like i did.


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

recently it seems there have been more and more companies releasing plug and play t5 setups these are fully ready to go light strips that can be daisy chained together the bad part with them is once they are done u thro out everything the bulb ballast and fixture but considering they are only about $5 dollars more than a regular t5 bulb it is well worth it as u never have any expensive bixtures and ballasts to buy heres a link to a place here in canada that i found them http://www.reefsolution.com/catalog/produc...products_id=443


----------

